# Bucks, biggest lost on final day



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow bad loss for the Bucks, they went from 4th seed and playing the Heat to being the 6th and playing the Pistons, and almost certainly getting a quick exit. To make things worse they lost at home to the Raptors.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Ouch, that is hurting. The Raptors finished off well which is nice to see. I am also liking the Detroit/Milwaukee match up over the Pistons/Heat series.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im estatic right now...heat have homecourt cus of this


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> Wow bad loss for the Bucks, they went from 4th seed and playing the Heat to being the 6th and playing the Pistons, and almost certainly getting a quick exit. To make things worse they lost at home to the Raptors.


They still are MUCH better than any sports magazine had them. I saw in one article that they were last in the east - so praise what they have accomplished with an entire new team and a coach who knows what he is doing!:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"remember the Marlins..."


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Floyd for COY


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Really, really bad. :no: As much as I hope and pray that the Bucks might pull of an upset, I cannot see it happening.

On a side note,all of my favorite playoff-bound teams have very tough first round opponents (Bold=favorite).

*Boston* vs Indiana (the team with the best record)
*Houston* vs LA (a favorite to win the crown)
*Milwaukee* vs Detroit (arguably the top defensive team)


----------

